# Western or Boss....Almost made up my mind.



## Cheford (Dec 4, 2020)

Hey guys, 

sorry for dragging this out. But last poll before i bite the bullet on a plow system. 

Looking at V-Plows, Western MVP3 or Boss DXT. Steel is fine. There are things i like vs don't like over the two and i need people to slap me straight and settle on one. 

Western

- I like the reinforcement of the moldboard and the spring set up for the trip blade.
- youtube videos that are a bit older show western handle trip hazards better
- the handheld controller seems simpler
- easy to chain up if a failure occurs.

Bad

- no downforce
- been told the nighthawks LEDs aren't as good as boss
- chain lift makes me think it would bounce around more than a boss

Boss

Good: 

- always been a fan
- SL3 lights have been told are best on the market by a few plow companies.
- Durable
- Local dealer
- Downforce
- never had issues with straight plows

Bad

- watched youtube videos and such and doesnt seem like the boss handles trip hazards well...videos were 4+ years old though)
- Controller seem very complex
- Harder to chain up if an issue arises.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Cheford said:


> - the handheld controller seems simpler


I prefer the boss controller but it is 100% personal preference



Cheford said:


> - no downforce


It weighs roughly 1000 lbs. Plenty of people use it just fine despite a lack of downforce.



Cheford said:


> - been told the nighthawks LEDs aren't as good as boss


They are much newer and there are a lot fewer of them out there as a result, but the customer's I've sold them to love them.



Cheford said:


> - chain lift makes me think it would bounce around more than a boss


Perhaps in comparison, but again it takes a fair amount of Baja-ing to bounce a 1000 lb plow around.



Cheford said:


> - watched youtube videos and such and doesnt seem like the boss handles trip hazards well...videos were 4+ years old though)


Be sure you are comparing the DXT (dual trip) and not the V-XT (full trip only) if you are trying to compare apples to apples



Cheford said:


> - Controller seem very complex


See comments above about preference. I find it more intuitive to find buttons without looking, but it does require 2 buttons to be pushed simultaneously for many functions. Some love it, some hate it.



Cheford said:


> - Harder to chain up if an issue arises.


Perhaps, but a $25 ratchet strap fixes that very easily


----------



## Kinport (Jan 9, 2020)

Non of my chain lift plows were ever particularly “bouncy”. 

I run both controllers, I don’t think one is particularly more complex than another.

Both companies make excellent products that you will be happy with. You mentioned Boss has a local dealer, that would be the route I go just for that convenience. Neither plow will really “outperform” the other and neither is superior to the other, it just two different systems and both of them are excellent. Dealer support is the difference.


----------



## Cheford (Dec 4, 2020)

Also forgot to mention that I’m mostly doing residential laneways and the odd 2-3 commercial


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Boss


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hydromaster said:


> Boss


Boss


----------



## Plowin Dodge (Feb 11, 2009)

Western.. ease of taking on and off


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> I prefer the boss controller but it is 100% personal preference
> 
> It weighs roughly 1000 lbs. Plenty of people use it just fine despite a lack of downforce.
> 
> ...


Welding that lift chain for a dollar in wire makes it awfully tempting though for direct lift...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Boss by far for ease of taking on and off... Plus you want have to check your grounds as often as you do for Westerns...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Plowin Dodge said:


> Western.. ease of taking on and off





Ajlawn1 said:


> Boss by far for ease of taking on and off... Plus you want have to check your grounds as often as you do for Westerns...


Problem solved...the choice is clear...!


----------



## Cheford (Dec 4, 2020)

So I’ve been in contact with my dealer for Boss....they informed me that because of the dual trip a back drag blade is unavailable on the DXT. Does it still backdrag without? Is that why downforce is required?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Cheford said:


> So I've been in contact with my dealer for Boss....they informed me that because of the dual trip a back drag blade is unavailable on the DXT. Does it still backdrag without? Is that why downforce is required?


Downforce is _not_ required. Its an option. It is no more necessary than plow shoes, curb guards, or a snow deflector. Just because they offer it does not mean the plow is not usable with out it. Same for the backdrag edge for that matter


----------



## Cheford (Dec 4, 2020)

Correct...but I meant is it still good to back drag if the with the backdrag blade


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

cwren2472 said:


> Downforce is _not_ required. Its an option. It is no more necessary than plow shoes, curb guards, or a snow deflector. Just because they offer it does not mean the plow is not usable with out it


Thought curb guards were standard on the v plow, I know shoes aren't.

downforce- what a gimmick...


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Cheford said:


> Correct...but I meant is it still good to back drag if the with the backdrag blade


You only need to backdrag a truck length and a half, maybe two, it'll do everything you need, and more!!!


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Thought curb guards were standard on the v plow, I .


Yes, the boss edge has them built in. It was more of a general rant.


----------



## Kinport (Jan 9, 2020)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Welding that lift chain for a dollar in wire makes it awfully tempting though for direct lift...


All these years and I've never once thought about that...so disappointed in myself. Time to do some experiments...


----------



## Cheford (Dec 4, 2020)

Thanks so much


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Kinport said:


> All these years and I've never once thought about that...so disappointed in myself. Time to do some experiments...


Just wait till you hear about the potential that a water heater has...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> Yes, the boss edge has them built in. It was more of a general rant.


Wrong thread fella...


----------

